# one day post surgery and GREAT!!!



## jers52 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello all, I am a 62 year old grandma who has struggled with hypo with multi-nodal goiter for over 10 years. Today I celebrate being thyroid free! I had a complete thyroidectomy yesterday. I feel great with no surgery regrets at all. I was already on 90 mg of porcine (compounded meds) and had enough fine needle aspirations, ultrasounds, and was having troubles 'choking' and breathing. Switch of endos led me to this move and a very competent surgeon who pointed out that one of the nodules was impacting my trachea at 3.2 cm with well over 6 nodules evident and the right lobe 2X the normal size.

Hope to share with these boards my journey and learn from yours.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

What glorious news!!! The demon is out!!! ROLF!! We are all so happy to know that you are happy! Now, please pamper yourself and stay on the healing pathway!

Let us know how you are doing? What is your current dose of dessicated porcine thyroid?

Hugs,


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great news! Welcome to the other side


----------

